# What a lovely saying 'Change is the only constant'  by Lucy123



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi just been reading another thread that Bev started saying how much she is missing people (friends) who haven't been on the forum for a while and I then realised that I don't really know much about the new friends I speak to on a regular basis. So thought it would be nice to start a thread where we can introduce ourselves outside our world of Diabetes.

Hello my name is Sheilagh I am in my early fifties  I am married and have one lovely daughter (would of loved more children but it wasn't to be)called Victoria who is getting married in June 2012........so exciting times ahead for us.  I work in the Finance team for a large IT company and really enjoy my job........most of the time. My main hobbies are reading, shopping, love going to concerts and watching TV especially all the reality programmes. I have no pets at the moment but would love to get a dog when i retire.


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice idea Sheilagh

Well most of you know me ohh so well lol

im steff 29 live with my other half and our son who is 9, he recently found out he had an older brother after 24 years.... i have just started working in a bakery, my hobbies are swimming,reading,sewing and trying to include more exercise.....I have 1 sister and 1 brother she is 33 bro is 36, he has cut himself off from the rest of us so dont hear much from him, i also dont see my sister an awful lot as she married an irish guy and now lives over there with her 4 kids,which is a real shame as ive not not met my little niece who is 1.....I have been with my partner 11 years and i can safely say all of which have been happy years...


----------



## bev (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Hi just been reading another thread that Bev started saying how much she is missing people (friends) who haven't been on the forum for a while and I then realised that I don't really know much about the new friends I speak to on a regular basis. So thought it would be nice to start a thread where we can introduce ourselves outside our world of Diabetes.
> 
> Hello my name is Sheilagh I am in my early fifties  I am married and have one lovely daughter (would of loved more children but it wasn't to be)called Victoria who is getting married in June 2012........so exciting times ahead for us.  I work in the Finance team for a large IT company and really enjoy my job........most of the time. My main hobbies are reading, shopping, love going to concerts and watching TV especially all the reality programmes. I have no pets at the moment but would love to get a dog when i retire.



Hi Sheilagh,
Great idea - but first of all I have to say - how exciting it must be to see your daughter getting married and all the joy that goes with it - lovely.Bev


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 4, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Sheilagh,
> Great idea - but first of all I have to say - how exciting it must be to see your daugher getting married and all the joy that goes with it - lovely.Bev



Yes very exciting...........still along way but its nice making plans for the big day.


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 4, 2011)

Plenty know me to - but here goes

I'm Diane, 37, married for just over a year, been together over 7 years  and I'm very much still in love. i am unable to have children, but starting the adoption process this year. My husband (sean)and I both work in finance., sean works away 1 day a week and over night 1 week in the month. We are extending our house starting march and love going on holiday. I go bike riding at the weekends, do lots of reading and plan on starting running again.


----------



## RachelT (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck with the adoption Diane, my aunt's adopted and we wouldn't have it any other way, she'd just as much part of our family as the rest of us. It's a really terrific thing to do, bless you!

My name's Rachel, i'm errrr...34, but don't tell anyone i told you...I still very much feel like a kid. I live on my own in a flat in Northampton, where i work at the hospital as a pharmacy technician. I'm currently trying to apply for a new job with the same department and field but with a different specialty and it's stressing me out something chronic! I was actually born in the hospital i now work in (hospitals used to scare me, it's a kind of aversion therapy). I haven't lived here all my life, my family (i have a younger brother) moved to Paris when i was 7, back to England three years later and then to Belgium when i was 18. They're back in the UK again now. 
In my spare time a dabble in various arts and crafts (beaded jewelery is my thing at the moment), read A LOT and watch TV. I'm a geek, i love science fiction and fantasy, as well as all forms of actual science. In fact i take an interest in most things except sport. My other current hobby is Ceroc, which is a type of dancing (a kind of fusion of various latin dances so they tell me) which is much more fun than going to the gym.
I don't have any kids or pets, of the two, i think i'm more likely to get a pet, but even that's a bit of a long shot, animals arn't really my thing. 
I don't talk this much in person...i get too nervous

Rachel


----------



## Persil (Feb 5, 2011)

I love this idea...

Ok, my name is Vicki. I'm 18 and currently studying French and Spanish at UEA. In my spare time, primarily I am known as "Little Owl" to a group of Brownies, but also enjoy reading, going to the cinema, and going to Starbucks 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## Alan S (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm new to this forum, well, to posting on it, but not to diabetes.

2002 was significant year for me. First I was diagnosed with leukaemia (CLL) in February, then with type 2 a couple of months later. Long story short; I discovered there was nothing I could do about the CLL so I concentrated on the type 2. I designed my own weight loss plan and lost a fair bit of weight, although not as much as some here. 

I joined some usenet groups (m.h.d and a.s.d) and enountered some very wise people who taught me to start testing to modify my diet. Those groups have faded into history but now I'm involved in several other groups in the UK and US every morning and just started here. I've maintained the weight loss and an A1c that hovers between the high 5s and low 6s since 2003. I'm now 63 and have no diabetes complications; I also like to travel the world. 

The leukaemia appears to be in hibernation and I have no intention of arousing it


----------



## Estellaa (Feb 5, 2011)

good thread 
I'm Estella, 16 years old, currently at college studying BTEC Level 3 IT Practitioners course for two years.
After that not sure what i want to do, i've had diabetes since easter 2002.
I have four siblings, 3 sisters, one is 3 and the other is 5 they are my dads kids, then my sister who is coming up to 5 and my little brother who is coming up for 6 months are my mums.
I don't want to marry, if and when i want children i want one, a girl.
i'm a good listener and give good advice, i'm known for this by my friends.
I moved up to the west midlands last july, from suffolk which was a big move for me and my family.
Ask me what you like 
xx

oh and i'm a complete nerd!


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 5, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> We are extending our house starting march



Been there and done that. I learned a couple of things through the process too!

Anyway, I'm a 47 year old ex-Midland Bank/HSBC and ex-Safeway IT employee. I'm now working with my brother-in-law trying to get his IT Services company off the ground.

I'm single and have been since for ever. I find it almost impossible to be myself in large groups but am quite relaxed when with a few good friends and can hear the conversation (in rooms with loud music or hubbub I can hear nothing!).

I've two sisters and a brother, all older than me, who I think are brilliant and six nephews and nieces who are all a credit to their generation.

I used to enjoy hill walking, but that was severely curtailed when my diabetes was unknowingly developing. I'm looking forward to getting started on that again, now that I have some energy! Just need to rope someone in to go with me.

I like anything scientific (I did Pure and Applied Physics at UMIST in Manchester) and try to keep up to date with things in a non-in depth way!

Finally, my 5 year plan (which rolls over every year) is to sell my house, buy a small plot of land with a hut on it next to a canal with mooring rights. Then, buy myself a canal boat with a medium sized dog (preferably a springer spaniel!). I can then troll up and down the country at my leisure.

Andy 

p.s. This is a really uplifting thread. A BIG THANKYOU!


----------



## macast (Feb 5, 2011)

oooh what a good thread!!

hello everyone

my name is Marcie and I'm 60 years old  I am retired but was a self-employed holistic therapist with my own premises and a new age shop.

I have one daughter and a grandson aged 13 who I adore ....... although I have brought up 5 'foster' children who are all married and scattered all over the country (I rarely see them now as they have mended fences with their mothers and I am now [happily] redundant)

I have a lovely partner of 6 years who shares my interest in holistic treatments

I developed M.E. and fibromyalgia in 1996 after an ear infection..... and I suspect I've had diabetes for a long time (although only just diagnosed) as some of the symptoms are very similar to M.E. but I developed complecations which sent me scurrying to the doctor

my plan (before diagnosis) was to buy a campervan when I retired and travel around these isles.  that is now on hold for a year (til I get the neuropathy under control) and I will probably just rent one instead this year.

my hobbies are reading, genealogy research, being on here, attending mbs shows, and I'm learning to do green-woodcarving 

looking forward to getting to know everyone better


----------



## Monica (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovley Idea!!

Hi, my name is Monica (obviously). I'm 42 and am originally from Switzerland. I have one brother, 6 years younger than me.

 I came over here in 1988 as an au-pair, met Mike and we married a few years later. I've got two girls, Carol, 14 and diabetic, and Fiona, 11.

My hobbies are surfing the net, well only this site and FB mainly, reading, music and TV. I used to love cooking and baking, but with two such fussy eaters the joy of that left me.

I prefer to go out for a quiet meal than go to a noisy pub. I class myself as a "wallflower". I don't make friends easily.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello
When I'm not being the best looking man on the internet and enter the real world, I go by the name of Paul.

I am a 39 year old toolsetter with a wife, two children, two cats and a dog. I live in Aston birmingham and support the Villa (naturally) My passion is cars and spend and unhealthy amount of time on car/motoring websites. when I'm not tinkering with my car of which I have owned alot the wife has had quite a few aswell lol, I can be found here behind my computer screen.

I have been married 20 years this year, we got together at school 25 years ago on the 15th of january this year. My children are 14 going on 40 and 17 going on 7 lol One is at college the other at grammar school.

I also have two brothers who also support the Villa. The one thing we have in common other than that is a love of gadgets.

Oh and I just remembered my main hobby is crown green bowling, but that's a summer sport so i'm not playing it at the moment.


----------



## MCH (Feb 5, 2011)

This is a really interesting thread - what a diverse bunch we all are.

My name is Margaret, I am 45 and have been married for 18 years. (We do not have children - it just wasn't to be). We met at University when we were both studying Chemistry.

I do not have any brothers or sisters , but do have one sister in law and one cousin. 

I teach Maths, though I have taught Chemistry as well and usually cycle or walk to work.

My hobbies are ballroom dancing, Scottish Country dancing, going tom the gym, tatting, cooking and I enjoy watching quiz shows. I also attend church regularly.


----------



## casey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello everyone, love this thread.

My name is Bev ( didn't want to cause confusion when i joined by having 2 Bevs, so use my granddaughters name )
I am 51 years old and have been married to Derek for 31 years. We have 3 children aged 32, 29 and 26, and two beautiful granddaughters aged 9 and 4 months. Our youngest son lives at home with us as he suffered brain damage at birth and is severely physically handicapped with severe learning difficulties.My older brother sadly died aged 49, but i also have a younger brother age 48. We have 2 dear little dogs ( toy poodles ) who i love to bits, but they are very old now. 
I no longer work, but love spending as much time as possible with my granddaughters, being on here ( although i do not post very often because i am terribly shy and don't want to  butt into other peoples threads and i can never think of anything interesting to say ). I also enjoy walking reading and shopping.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 5, 2011)

My name is Sam. Well, Samantha but no one calls me that. I am 22 years old and live in Southampton with my gorgeous partner Matt who is a psychologist but currently working for our local council. At heart I am an archaeologist but due to the economy am working for Natwest bank as a customer service advisor and I'm not exactly the biggest fan of it. I have dug in many archaeological projects and worked in some amazing places around the UK - 2 Roman Villas, Tudor House museum in Southampton, a leper hospital and an urban site which was a roman field system once upon a time. I have also done a lot of work about the battle of Cheriton and made a very valid case for the placement of the battle site for my dissertation whilst at Uni.

I like video games, probably more than I should. Favourite games of all time include Resident Evil 2, Final Fantasy 9 and now, Dragon Age Origins. I also thoroughly enjoy reading and have challenged myself to read 100 books this year.

My aim over the next few years is to write a historical biography on a wonderful Tudor noblewoman whose name is, for now, remaining a secret. But in a couple of weeks I'm heading to London to start my research properly. It's pretty exciting.

I was recently told I have anxiety which was a bit of a blow. Currently on anti depressants because of it but am working on getting better.

I don't post much here very often.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad i started this thread it so nice learning a little bit more about each other


----------



## Hazel (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello everyone - enjoying reading about fellow Forum members - what a diverse bunch we are

I found, in particular, Andy HB posting very moving and honest - thanks.

Me, 56, single, never married, no kids, only child.

I am a senior bookkeeper, 25 years in Motorola, 6 years with Hereaus and 5 years with Clansman - currently unemployed - just can't get a job at all.
I am beginning to go nuts - well with a name like Hazel, what would you expect?

Mam was my best friend, but she suddenly died in November 2006.   Leaves just Dad (now 85) and I - no other faimily.     Dad had a series of falls last year, so I have been looking after him and organising long term help, changes to his house, so that in the off chance I get a job, I will know he will be looked after during the day.

Years ago I used to be a tailoressking all my Mams and my own clothes, but have not got back to that since Mam died.   I love music, especially sacred, but I also love anything from the Beatles through to some curfrent day stuff, just so long as it is good.

A few long time really good friends, but I am not really a party animal.

Long term - no plans other than finding a job


----------



## am64 (Feb 6, 2011)

well Im amanda im nearly 47, mum to son aged 17yrs (music student) and daughter20yr(fine Art student in London) and step mum to 24yr old also studying art and working in london. I have been with my partner and soul mate for 23yrs who is a musician but has a day job () helping tenants of a Housing association keep their tenancys....  we have 2 dogs ...solly the ancient (17yrs) and fender the jack(russell) shit(zu) 5 years.
I was originally trained as an architect and done some pretty decent work over the years that has won awards for design, but continuous redundancy has made me stop trying to be 'employed' as an architect and now im runing a charity shop instead !! hehee much more fun  
i was first tested for Diabetes when i was 16, then in my 20's when i was at uni...then when i was pregnant with 2nd child...but in those days they were not looking for T2....I was dx sept 2008 7.9 managed to get down to 6.4 on little med but latest HbA1c has been 6.9 so they've put my med up ....
I try and post when i can but usually am found drinking virtual rum punches on the island ....


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi My name is Sheena, which is gaelic for Jane. I was born in Manchester, lived in Wolverhampton, Scotland, Brixton, Tottenham and now Hampshire.
 I have children, only Tia at home   I have grandchilren as well !  I absolutley love animals, we have 3 cats at the moment, Sonny (the boss) Harley, he's a bit of a woss( but love still love him) and Pebbles, 18 months, she is so adorable and our little girl.
  I love the countryside, I don't drive, but I normally walk everywhere. I would love to do Rockclimbing and Archery.
I care for my 87 yr old dad Alf, my mum died in February 2002, so my dad is the only grandparent left.
I went to college at 40 and got a NVQ 2 in Administration. My first real job at 16 was a GPO trained Telephonist. I am out of work at the moment.
I am 5ft 2, eyes of blue short with brown hair. I am not very good with techinical stuff on the computer, as some of you know :0
Everyone loves my Bread pudding, I have been making it for years, but not so much now.
I enjoyed writing this, and this is such an uplifting and positive thread 
lots of love to you all Sheena


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 6, 2011)

My name is Rob. GSOH, N/S, 5'10", blue eyes. Photos with applications please.

I recently started a new life with Sarah in the middle of nowhere (on a big hill). We have a LOT of ducks, geese, chickens, turkeys, guinea fowl and an injured seagull. Also 5 dogs and 5 cats. We quite like animals.

I have an HNC in process plant engineering from my college days and I've spent most of my life as a design draughtsman with a bit of dabbling in IT.
I've done some OU to broaden my horizons a bit. My interests include everything and pretty much everything else. I like to know how (and why) things work.

A few years ago I traced my family tree as far as I could. I hope to carry that a bit further some day. No really exciting ancestors but they all gave their genes unselfishly to make me who I am. 

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 6, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> My name is Rob. GSOH, N/S, 5'10", blue eyes. Photos with applications please.
> 
> I recently started a new life with Sarah in the middle of nowhere (on a big hill). We have a LOT of ducks, geese, chickens, turkeys, guinea fowl and an injured seagull. Also 5 dogs and 5 cats. We quite like animals.
> 
> ...



And the genes seem to fit you perfectley well! Sheena


----------



## HelenP (Feb 6, 2011)

A lot of you won't know me, as I don't really post much any more (just occasionally in 'off the subject') although I'm here reading several times a day, so I'm familiar with posters and their ups and downs!

I'm Helen (not much thought went into my username!), been married forever, have a daughter who's married with 3 gorgeous children aged 6, 4 and 7months, and two sons - 19 and 25 - both still at home and both unemployed.  *sigh*

Spent the last 10 years gadding about with my sister, who returned from living in the Bahamas for 10 years in 2000.  We mostly went to lots of gigs, TV shows and the odd West End production.  We shelved most of that a couple of years back due to ill health on both our parts, and haven't really worked up the oomph to get it going again even though we're both fine now; we're happy just getting together for a good laugh these days.  It's great therapy!

Was thrilled last year to fulfill a lifelong dream of going to Niagara Falls, it was every bit as fabulous as I wanted it to be.  And now I want to go again, lol.

I've done voluntary work one day a week for a Charity called Home-Start for the last 9 and a half years, helping out families who, for one reason or another, could use a little help.

Don't have a lot of self confidence in 'real life', but love writing, which is why I enjoy internet forums.   

So basically I'm a daughter, a wife, a mum, a grandma, a sister, a volunteer, a babysitter and, according to my son, a 'grammar nazi'.   Oh yeah, and I'm in a body that's about 30 years too old for the me that's inside!

That's me in a nutshell.

xx


----------



## AnnW (Feb 6, 2011)

My name is Ann... even more parsimonious than yours Helen! I am on my second marriage, my first lasted 36 years and was extremely happy for the first 30. I have 2 wonderful daughters aged 31 and 30, elder is gay and younger married (just). 
My second husband is lovely but we have had a very rocky 2 years since marriage caused by his 'children' , the female ( aged almost 24 ) who won't move out and to whom I don't speak anymore. I moved from Manchester to London which was difficult at first as I lost most of my friends.
My husband is a retired academic so anyone in the know will realise how day to day things are sometimes a bit confusing!
My mum is 94 and recently diagnosed with type 2 and Alzheimers so it is a worry as she lives 200 miles away.
I am a classical musician, a retired music teacher, and I play violin, piano, some guitar, recorder, viola and flute but the last couple not so well!! 
I get a great deal of enjoyment from playing in my local orchestra... a very good one. I also swim every week day morning and I am making some good friends at both of these things.
I am older than I want to be but I fight it continually ! I am actually quite a lot better now after diagnosis ( healthy diet) than I was before .

A nice thread, it's good to find out 'who we are'!!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi I'm Adrienne (even less imagination that Helen, at least you put a P after Helen  and Ann has a W, now I want another letter )

I'm just 42, I hate being even numbers, prefer being an odd number, it seems younger in my head !!

Was married at 21 (that was stupid), divorced at 25 (must better idea), got together with another stupid wally at 28, had Jessica at 31 but had already disposed of the stupid wally just before I knew I was pregnant   which was also a good idea !

Jessica in special care day she was born, pancreas removed, insulin dependant from 5 weeks old, so been doing this nearly 11 years now !

Before I was expert in all things type 1 and all things about missing a pancreas I was a legal secretary (still am but only a little bit), I ran my dad's criminal lawyers (no pun intended there) for years and years, worked for him for 23 years now and loved it and still do but now love helping families with diabetes more, never thought I would say that.

I love reading, I love technology (was going to be a computer trainer at one point but love criminal law too much), I love ski-ing (bet you never thought I would say that), not great at it, rubbish at snowboarding (went in a river whilst sitting on the board after fracturing coccyx) but haven't been ski-ing for about 15 years, I weigh too much now and would break my knees 

I could go on......... (Oh I love Elvis Presley and Take That though I didn't phone the helpline when they split up the first time but my friend did


----------



## purpleshadez (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm Martin. I'm 31 and have been happily married for 5 and a half years. I have 3 kids, 3 cats, 3 Gerbils and two tanks of fish.

I was diagnosed with diabetes in June 1999. I can't remember the exact date but I remember the following weeks vividly. In retrospect, I don't thing I fully understood the impact it would have on my life and I spent many years just going about my business trying to bend it to my will so I could get on with my life.

I currently work for a large IT company in infrastructure management. Prior to that I worked as a DJ and a lighting engineer which is basically designing and running light shows for live performances. I really enjoyed it and I got to meet a lot of my childhood heroes along the way. It is also how I met my wife. It wasn't a healthy lifestyle, I was working around 70 hours a week at times, living off take aways and generally not looking after myself as much as I should.

I have to say I'm certain that my wife has saved me from myself. I'm not the most organised person in the world. I'm also far too stuborn for my own good! She is most definately my rock and the reason I now eat properly, sleep normal hours, no longer work myself to death and have 3 little monkeys who I adore.

I love good music, I'm very eclectic in my tastes which vary with my mood. I enjoy reading, my favourite author is Terry Prachett. The man is a genius in my opinion!

I love motorcycling, a hobby I'm hoping to get back into this year having now recovered from a road accident two and a half years ago.


----------



## Alan S (Feb 8, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Was thrilled last year to fulfill a lifelong dream of going to Niagara Falls, it was every bit as fabulous as I wanted it to be.  And now I want to go again, lol.xx


I love to travel too. Was it the USA or the falls that thrilled you? If the latter, next time you may like to go a bit further south:

*Iguassu Falls, Brazil and Argentina

Iguassu Falls - Movies*

I just realised that in my own brief bio I only mentioned my diabetes bio, not my own stuff. Briefly, I've been married to a wonderful patient lady for over 40 years, our two boys have grown and flown, I have a varied background ranging from 20 years in the RAAF as a Radio Engineer, retiring as a Squadron leader; later ran a computer company; then drove cabs; then ran the cab company; did a little property development and I am now retired and living in Paradise when I'm not wandering the world somewhere.


----------



## HelenP (Feb 8, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Was thrilled last year to fulfill a lifelong dream of going to Niagara Falls, it was every bit as fabulous as I wanted it to be.  And now I want to go again, lol.





Alan S said:


> I love to travel too. Was it the USA or the falls that thrilled you?



We went to Canada   To be honest, as much as I absolutely LOVED the Falls and the holiday as a whole, brief as it was, what thrilled me the most was actually fulfilling the dream I'd had for over 40 years, since I'd first seen the film "Niagara", to visit Niagara and go on The Maid of The Mist!!

(Next on the Bucket List is learning to play the piano!)

xx


----------



## Alan S (Feb 9, 2011)

HelenP said:


> We went to Canada   To be honest, as much as I absolutely LOVED the Falls and the holiday as a whole, brief as it was, what thrilled me the most was actually fulfilling the dream I'd had for over 40 years, since I'd first seen the film "Niagara", to visit Niagara and go on The Maid of The Mist!!
> 
> (Next on the Bucket List is learning to play the piano!)
> 
> xx


I can relate to that. I'm glad you went on the Maid below the falls and not on a boat above them like the movie. I was foolish and wore jeans which got sodden; I should have worn shorts 

I also loved "The Bucket List". I made mine in 2002. Next on my list is the Hermitage and Tchaikovsky in St Petersburg. I'm afraid I have no musical ability at all, just listening and appreciating ability.


----------



## CarolK (Feb 9, 2011)

HI, Im Carol, 52 , married 32 years and have 3 chiildren, 29,22 and 15, My son who is 22 has type 1 diabetes, diagnosed at 14. Its been the hardest 8 years of my life and his, and a steep learning curve (and still learning!) I run a small catering business from home and have my hands full doing that. My son plays computer games for a living! and I do wish he would get a PROPER JOB. I also have 3 beautiful grandchildren and another due in March, so do a bit of babysitting when I get the time. Only found this forum last year, and I must admit I was struggling to cope with the ups and downs of diabetes, and I think joing this really helped me deal with things. Although I dont post very often, as with a few others, I read every day and have learned a lot from everyone on here. So thankyou all.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 9, 2011)

Let me see, I'm 53, divorced afdter 17 years and semi-retired, currently working part-time running the office for a small local charity - a job I absolutely love. I've spent most of my life travelling, first because dad was in the RAF and later through my own work and because I wanted to. I was an IT consultant travelling the world running IT projects. Silly job but it did get me to South Korea which was fascinating. I've worked every where from Birmingham (Midlands not Alabama) to Boston (Mass. not Lincs.). I have an OH who is lovely and who (whom?) I adore, we've been together 14 years this month, and a brother who's a right pain in the neck. 

I'm a right nosy c** and, interested in and into just about everything. There are one or two things I won't do, for instance: I can't see the point of jumping off a high place with an elastic band tied round my ankles. It would probably snap anyway. I love music, all sorts, I paint, do various crafts and used to play piano- oh and I sing.

I was Dxed in September 2009 and have been on a rollercoaster ever since.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 9, 2011)

Love this thread 

I'm Emma, 21, diagnosed January 1993 so can't remember life without D. Been pumping for 18 months. I'm also partially sighted (completely unrelated to D) - I have a rare genetic condition called Retinitis Pigmentosa which I inherited from my mum.

I'm a secretary at a University, term-time only (love the term-time, but up & down with the job - I guess we all are!). Before this I had been studying Social Science and *loved* it, but decided to get work so OH & I could get a mortgage. Ultimately I'd like to return to studying and finish my degree, but I suspect I'll be waiting a while - it's not cheap! I'm getting married in June next year, and have been with with my fianc? for over 4 years, and engaged & living together for 10 months. I'm an only child of divorced parents, but am very close to both of them. My commute to work is quite long so don't have much spare time at the moment. In the time I do have, I'm busy planning a wedding & honeymoon, spending time with friends & family, and cleaning - I'm very Monica Geller-esque! I'm quite shy with new people (in person - there's no holding me back on here!), but am getting better at coming out of my shell. No pets because we both work full-time, but I'm hoping children will be on the menu soon


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all, I was named 'Christopher' by my parents shortly after my entry into this world and, by sheer coincidence, still have the same name today. Although most refer to me by the shortened form 'Chris', my mother has persevered with the full version, as does my beautiful wife (Cathy) when - _in her opinion_ - I am being naughty.
I weighed in at 10lb 4oz with appropriately sized lungs and an even bigger appetite.  The combination of these qualities led to the nurses putting me in the linen cupboard, whilst they attempted to calm my 20-odd previously-sleeping ward fellows.  This severe trauma, at only a few days old, is almost certainly responsible for the onset of diabetes at the tender age of 18 - I bet, if you google the link between diabetes and linen cupboard imprisonment of new-born babies, you'll see evidence to support my hypothesis 
I married wife v1 at age 25, my first girlfriend that I had met at 23 - I was painfully shy as an adolescent, still am, really, in spite of my incredible good looks which cause ordinary folks to faint in awe!  I am also very insecure and so boringly straight, that it's a wonder that anybody notices me at all.  I stand 1.96m (6'5" to you imperialists) so you get some idea how unassuming I really am.
I have two children of my own whom I haven't seen since separation from wife v1.  It's not all in vain, however: at least she tought me how unpleasant some people can be - she even introduced me to the wonderful world that is depression, anxiety and bitter sadness.
Wife v2, a vastly improved version over the original, has been my absolute rock and soulmate in the intervening years and has supported me through the dark times.  Despite a scientific training, with a degree in Applied Physics, Cathy has turned a hitherto logicist into a loved-up puppy.
I work in technical support, helping people to control their steam.
I love motorbikes but 'er indoors' total hatred of them means that my interest is restricted to watching them now 
I like most forms of music, when performed by talented musicians with the notable exception of Jazz, Opera, Rap and (modern) R&B.
I have been a fan of Monty Python for a long time, which probably accounts for my brand of humour.  I try to always look at the lighter side of life, although a very dry approach can lead people to confuse irony with seriousness.  If anybody is offended by anything I say, try to consider that I probably meant something totally different, perhaps even silly


----------



## macast (Feb 9, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> I weighed in at 10lb 4oz with appropriately sized lungs and an even bigger appetite.  The combination of these qualities led to the nurses putting me in the linen cupboard, whilst they attempted to calm my 20-odd previously-sleeping ward fellows.  This severe trauma, at only a few days old, is almost certainly responsible for the onset of diabetes at the tender age of 18 - I bet, if you google the link between diabetes and linen cupboard imprisonment of new-born babies, you'll see evidence to support my hypothesis



Chris I think you have hit the nail on the head here..... as I was put in a linen drawer shortly after birth 

I've tried to find some research to 'prove' a correlation between diabetes and linen but to no avail..........perhaps we should conduct our own research


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 9, 2011)

Really enjoying reading a bit more about each of us .......we are a diverse bunch


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 9, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Really enjoying reading a bit more about each of us .......we are a diverse bunch



Agreed, this is a great thread.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 10, 2011)

macast said:


> Chris I think you have hit the nail on the head here..... as I was put in a linen drawer shortly after birth
> 
> I've tried to find some research to 'prove' a correlation between diabetes and linen but to no avail..........perhaps we should conduct our own research



My niece, as a baby, slept in one of the drawers from my bed once when my sister and her husband visited me. That has no doubt had a similar deleterious effect!


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm loving this thread..... Dont know if I was ever put in a drawer at birth but I did spend the first two weeks of mu life in an incubator...however I do think my mother from time to time wanted to lock me in a shut draw to cut out the sound of my constant crying from being born till about a year old


----------



## katie (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm Katie, 24 (25 this month *cry*) and I live in the New Forest. To add some Robster65 detail, I'm 5'8" and have green eyes. I was diagnosed Type 1 at 18 years old. I love music, loads of different stuff, but my fav artists are probably Bjork and Radiohead. My favourite tv is probably American dramas/comedies such as Six Feet Under, L Word, Mad Men, Glee, SATC, etc etc.

I love travelling and went to Australia for 6 months last year, hoping to go off somewhere else ASAP.  I am currently working part-time as a bookkeeper and am looking for full-time work. I go to the pub too often and spend too much time on the Internet 

I have 2.5 brothers and no sisters  (I would love someone to share clothes with haha), one cat and a couple of parents.

It was a struggle to find that much to say about myself, any questions just ask


----------



## macast (Feb 10, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm loving this thread..... Dont know if I was ever put in a drawer at birth but I did spend the first two weeks of mu life in an incubator...however I do think my mother from time to time wanted to lock me in a shut draw to cut out the sound of my constant crying from being born till about a year old



I'm sure there was linen in your incubator Di...... so that makes 4 of us!!!  see.... there is a correllation between diabetes and linen   PROVED


----------



## newbs (Feb 10, 2011)

My name's Kelly, I'm 33 and have been married to Keith for 10 years (together for 12).  We have 2 beautiful daughters, Emma (6) and Zoe (18 months).  I have an older brother, who is 36 and also Type 1.  I work as a secretary p/t (weekday afternoons) and my husband is a civil servant.  

I had an eating disorder from the age of 16 - 21 and was very ill with hypothyroidism during that time and diagnosed with diabetes shortly afterwards so think that may have been the cause but guess will never know.  I am very close to my mum and spend a lot of time with her as my Dad passed away in 2008 and my Grandad passed away in 2009.  

I enjoy spending time with my daughters, getting out in the fresh air with them at weekends, reading and music.  I also enjoy driving and now have a very much wanted and saved up for VW Golf which I love.

And this forum is a big part of my life now - have really enjoyed reading about everyone, great thread.


----------



## Garthion (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm Dale, 28 years old from Tamworth, one time Capital of the largest Saxon Kingdom Mercia. I work for Spar in a place coloquially known as "hell" well it does feel like it at times (real place name is Stonydelph) I am more than just the average "Sales Assistant," being the store's News manager, and also having the responsibility for the Milk.
I was diagnosed with T1 Diabetes on the 4th of April 2000, 2 months befor my 18th Birthday, and hypothyroidism two months latter. I do frequent bits of Volunteering on a couple of heritage/tourist railways (Festiniog in North Wales and Echills Wood in Kingsbury Water Park) and would love to be paid to work on the Festiniog Railway as I feel so much more relaxed there. 
I'm also a radio amateur, holding an Imtermediate license at present with the callsign 2E0WHR, the WHR standing for Welsh Highland Railway, which I am a financial sponsor of. I enjoy going for walks, espescially if it is in the countryside.

I have two nephews, Joshua and Thomas, both 4, and one niece, Sarah who is 9, and am the middle brother of 3, older brother is 30 and lives in Wales, younger is 26 and still lives (like me) with our parents. I am single, never been anything but single 
Have 1 dog and 1 kitten, Dog's name is Jenny, a brown merl Collie who came from Wales, the kitten is named Rusty and is a ginger and white Tom who is turning out to be a right "Bruiser" in that he is defending "his" garden from all the other felines in the neighbourhood very well. 

My mother has recently joined these boards (m3muj) and is T2 though I'll leave her to type her Stats if she wishes  
My Dad is retired, but keeps busy by doing lots of voluntary work, including working with the local nature groups, and doing a fair bit of Bat work (as do I) and is also a radio amateur.


----------



## vince13 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm Faith, 64 next month, born in Kent, but now living in Somerset.  My husband, to whom I was married for 27 years, died suddenly in 1995 while our only daughter was away at Uni in Exeter (I'd had 3 miscarriages so a larger family was not to be).  I was a full-time legal secretary, which saved my sanity when I was on my own, as I had to keep going and earn a living. 

My present husband, who is rather a lot older than me, had lost his wife to cancer and we married 10 years ago.  We have enjoyed travelling a lot together, knowing that time is not always on our side. Interests: family history, reading (mostly murder-mystery or historical books), exploring life with my gorgeous 6yr old grand-daughter,  theatre trips, and cooking.  

I'd love to get to grips with controlling this blasted condition but at present it seems to be controlling me and I hate that - but I have a great medical care team and you people on this Forum and with all that help I'll get there yet.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 12, 2011)

Garthion said:


> I'm Dale, 28 years old from Tamworth



Blimey I didn't realise you were close, I'm in brum but go to tamworth quite often(usually for golf) And more to the point I think I have used that spar lol.


----------



## Garthion (Feb 12, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Blimey I didn't realise you were close, I'm in brum but go to tamworth quite often(usually for golf) And more to the point I think I have used that spar lol.



I take it you use the Amington Golf course then? We walk our dog on the path towards there every now and then (don't go on the golf course itself, as the group who run it seem to believe that the public rights of way are not valid, though they are on all the OS maps I've seen.
Next time your in the Spar (if its the morning) I'm the longest serving Male member of staff, Say Hi.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 13, 2011)

I will certainly say hi , small world eh.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 22, 2011)

Owing to laziness I've not looked at this thread yet.

So, for those that don't know already, my name is Tom. I'm a twenty and supposedly a responsible young adult. Note the supposedly part. Currently Brighton based and working as a health care assistant prior to going into nursing. I'm from Eastbourne (yes, there are young people there) and haven't exactly moved far in my life. I lost my Dad last year. I've got two younger sisters who are still at school and live with my Mum and the dog. 
I've been dealing with type one for fourteen years (fifteen this summer) and I've been pumping for nearly a year. 
Hobbies include drinking, the odd cigar, watching copious amounts of rugby on television and procrastination. 
Currently enjoying life not doing too much and waiting for my next pay day and the next meet up.


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm Jenny i have been diabetic for 30 years since the age of 10 , i have always had what the professionals call Brittle Diabetes ,Last year i done a DAFNE course and went on the pump . Ihave been married for 19 years and have 2 sons one who is 18 and one who is 13 . I live in Eltham London and work in a nursery with 3 and 4 year olds .


----------

